# Nikkei 225



## mime (4 December 2005)

Has anyone noticed that the Nikkei has gone up maybe 50% in the last 6 months or so?? That's crazy and it makes our market look pretty weak by comparison.

I think Japanese property will be next.


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (4 December 2005)

*Re: Nikkei*

I've been trading Japanese stocks on a Japanese site and have done well so far. My wife picks the stocks and I just do the buying and selling. I use a site that is not in English, but I'm able to read what I need to.
I'd prefer the Aussie market anyday though. I feel there are too many people pushing it up too quickly - bubble, it's already happened once.


----------



## michael_selway (5 December 2005)

*Re: Nikkei*



			
				Snake Pliskin said:
			
		

> I've been trading Japanese stocks on a Japanese site and have done well so far. My wife picks the stocks and I just do the buying and selling. I use a site that is not in English, but I'm able to read what I need to.
> I'd prefer the Aussie market anyday though. I feel there are too many people pushing it up too quickly - bubble, it's already happened once.




hehe nice, i wonder if BJT will do well since its Japan based


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (6 December 2005)

*Re: Nikkei*



			
				michael_selway said:
			
		

> hehe nice, I wonder if BJT will do well since its Japan based




Who knows what this one will do? Read the other post in the ASX chat forum under Babcock.
What did you end up doing with ADB?


----------



## RichKid (8 June 2006)

A couple of charts of the Nikkei 225, I was hoping for this pullback, when everyone was bullish it was time to be cautious, I only noticed the extent of the Nikkei's crazy run when I saw it in the mass media. 

An impulsive wave down on the dailies, a wave-A; maybe sub-dividing and extending further, not over yet by the looks of it.

I found the initial labelling of the first two Major waves on the weeklies a bit difficult. 

Note the volume, strengthening in wave 3, then weakening with the final wave 5 and then accelerating into the impulsive wave A.


----------



## onemore (9 November 2006)

*Nikkei 225 Question*

Hi All

What Exchange does the Nikkei225 trade on, and also what is the min tick move .
I read somewhere that the min tick move is worth 10,000
Yen, that would be about $110 AUD is this right it seems high.

Thanks ...........Onemore


----------



## spitrader1 (9 November 2006)

*Re: Nikkei Question*



			
				onemore said:
			
		

> Hi All
> 
> What Exchange does the Nikkei225 trade on, and also what is the min tick move .
> I read somewhere that the min tick move is worth 10,000
> ...



the nikkei trades in chicago (cme), and singapore (SIMEX). tick value is 5.00 USD, but minimum fluctuation is 5 points


----------



## RichKid (9 November 2006)

*Re: Nikkei*



			
				It's Snake Pliskin said:
			
		

> I've been trading Japanese stocks on a Japanese site and have done well so far. My wife picks the stocks and I just do the buying and selling. I use a site that is not in English, but I'm able to read what I need to.
> I'd prefer the Aussie market anyday though. I feel there are too many people pushing it up too quickly - bubble, it's already happened once.




Snake, would you be willing to post some charts and 'follow my trade' type discussion of some of the Japanese stocks you trade for the sake of interest? If you have time that would be great, even just a discussion would be good, it's interesting to learn about other markets.

I have been charting the N225 as I'm interested in the country and its economy (including related stocks on the ASX like BJT). 

I intend to post some EW charts on the Nikkei, the correction is over by my analysis- but I'm not certain. What I'm more confident of is that we have seen the major low in this correction.


----------



## professor_frink (9 November 2006)

*Re: Nikkei 225 Question*



			
				onemore said:
			
		

> Hi All
> 
> What Exchange does the Nikkei225 trade on, and also what is the min tick move .
> I read somewhere that the min tick move is worth 10,000
> ...



Onemore,
The contract you are asking about is the Big Osaka Contract- it's got a multiplier of 1000 yen, but moves in 10 point increments. Osaka has a mini- multiplier of 100 yen and ticksize of 5 points.There is also the singapore contract, which is 500 yen multiplier, and a 5 point ticksize.
In Australian dollars it's $110 a tick for the big contract on the OSE
$5.50 a tick for the mini
$27 for the singapore contract


----------



## onemore (9 November 2006)

Thanks Prof

Sounds like maybe the singapore contract might be suitable.
Prof hows the volume and is there much slippage?

Cheers Onemore


----------



## professor_frink (9 November 2006)

onemore said:
			
		

> Thanks Prof
> 
> Sounds like maybe the singapore contract might be suitable.
> Prof hows the volume and is there much slippage?
> ...



The singapore contract does about 50,000 a day on average. rarely had any slippage. It's pretty rare for the spread to be 2 ticks, and when it is, it doesn't stay that way for very long at all. 
On the 5 minute chart the average volume for the last 30 bars is about 620 contracts per bar. That's compared with 50 for the SPI!
You could do some pretty serious size on this market if you wanted to, and it's an absolute ripper to trade!


----------



## RichKid (10 November 2006)

Here's my take on the Nikkei, yesterday's data, only a few people on ASF seem to be interested in it atm. Frinko, do you still trade this critter?

Prices are currently rising in a channel. If this is a new impulsive trend then the prior higher swing low on the weekly chart should remain intact as core EW theory states that wave 2 cannot go below wave 1, a break of that low is also a bearish sign from a traditional TA perspective.  Note the price action around the 0.786 retracement level in the dailies (acted as resistance, then support and now resistance), if it is breached then I'd expect it to become support again.

Comments welcome.


----------



## noirua (10 November 2006)

RichKid said:
			
		

> Here's my take on the Nikkei, yesterday's data, only a few people on ASF seem to be interested in it atm. Frinko, do you still trade this critter?
> 
> Prices are currently rising in a channel. If this is a new impulsive trend then the prior higher swing low on the weekly chart should remain intact as core EW theory states that wave 2 cannot go below wave 1, a break of that low is also a bearish sign from a traditional TA perspective.  Note the price action around the 0.786 retracement level in the dailies (acted as resistance, then support and now resistance), if it is breached then I'd expect it to become support again.
> 
> Comments welcome.





At the moment, I am completely out of the Japanese market and only invest through trusts anyway. The Nikkei 225 seemed to go ahead a bit quicker than expected and there is a feeling of uncertainty about the market.  Japanese interest rates remain low and this indicates to me that they have a problem here and they fear a strengthening of the Yen.

The following link sums it all up for me:  http://www.Iht.com/articles/2006/10/30/bloomberg/bxatm.php


----------



## RichKid (10 November 2006)

noirua said:
			
		

> At the moment, I am completely out of the Japanese market and only invest through trusts anyway. The Nikkei 225 seemed to go ahead a bit quicker than expected and there is a feeling of uncertainty about the market.  Japanese interest rates remain low and this indicates to me that they have a problem here and they fear a strengthening of the Yen.
> 
> The following link sums it all up for me:  http://www.Iht.com/articles/2006/10/30/bloomberg/bxatm.php




Thanks Noirua, nice article, seems to be some uncertainty but that typifies the early cycles in a recovery, which is why technical price charts can help.
Look forward to following this, appears to be a long term recovery story.

Please keep me posted, if you have the time, if any interesting news or reports come to hand, I'll update the charts from time to time as Indices are good to practise on. I will try to post comments in the other threads on Japanese stocks listed on the ASX and other Japan tracking funds as well as this is a thematic interest of mine.


----------



## chops_a_must (11 November 2006)

If I had the ability/ inclination etc. I would really like to get into Sharp Corp. as a long term stock.

Has patents for the leading 2 or 3 solar panels, in terms of efficiency, in the world. Is at 100% of production capacity for its panels, and has been for some time as the world leader in manufacture of these. This could only be set to continue given the world environment etc.


----------

